# Hex Headed Taps



## tackit (Jun 23, 2016)

How expensive and would it be safe to have a set of taps:    1/4,  3/8, 5/16, 3/8, 7 1/6 and 1/2"  have a hex drive head ground on them?   Thanks guys


----------



## dlane (Jun 23, 2016)

Y


----------



## tackit (Jun 23, 2016)

Because I have arthritic hands, tightening the t handle chucks hurt,  and I can't always get them tight enough.

I have a few long magnetic and snap on type holders I can use to hold the taps.... I can SS weld a deep well 1/4" socket for added strength onto a holder's shaft and use a sliding T hand for a handle.


----------



## Fabrickator (Jun 23, 2016)

You don't need a hex head on a tap - if you have square head taps.  I assume that you'd like to use a socket to drive them, but if they're square heads, you can use a 12-point socket for the same purpose for special applications where you may "need" to use an extension or ratchet.  Of course, it's best to use the proper tap wrench (t-handle or bar type) 99% of the time.


----------



## frostheave (Jun 23, 2016)

Could you use an 8-point socket on the taps square head?


----------



## Fabrickator (Jun 23, 2016)

Sure you could use an eight point, I have several 4 points for just this purpose.


----------



## tackit (Jun 23, 2016)

But will sockets hold as tightly without slop like a hex drive? I've got WIHA hex drive holders that have absolutely no slop in them.


----------



## francist (Jun 23, 2016)

I don't suffer from arthritis (yet), but sloppy tap holders drive me nuts too. What about coming up with a helper device so that you could tighten the existing T-handle wrenches easier? I'm thinking something along the lines of a miniature strap wrench or something. Even if it had to be a dedicated bench fixture it might be worth it in the long run.

-frank


----------



## Andre (Jun 23, 2016)

Grind three flats on the bench grinder and tap using a hand drill with a clutch.


----------



## tackit (Jun 23, 2016)

francist said:


> I don't suffer from arthritis (yet), but sloppy tap holders drive me nuts too. What about coming up with a helper device so that you could tighten the existing T-handle wrenches easier? I'm thinking something along the lines of a miniature strap wrench or something. Even if it had to be a dedicated bench fixture it might be worth it in the long run.
> 
> -frank


That would be a huge improvement Frank.  I have a small strap wrench down in the basement,  I'll give it a try


----------



## tackit (Jun 23, 2016)

Andre said:


> Grind three flats on the bench grinder and tap using a hand drill with a clutch.




Andre I don't know if I could start a hole accurately with that set Up.


----------



## Superburban (Jun 23, 2016)

How about welding an old socket to the top of a tap wrench, so you can use it with a breaker bar?


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jun 23, 2016)

Lisle Tap sockets work well and can be used with standard socket handles and extensions:  

Smaller Tap Set:
http://www.lislecorp.com/divisions/products/?product=398

Larger Tap Set:
http://www.lislecorp.com/divisions/products/?product=402

I have the smaller size set that I inherited from my Dad.   I don't use them all the time but they have sure helped a few times when a standard tap handle won't fit the work envelope.


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 23, 2016)

tackit said:


> Because I have arthritic hands, tightening the t handle chucks hurt,  and I can't always get them tight enough........



Buy you a set of Starrett tap handles.  They are so smooth to operate and can easily tighten then on a tap. I have arthritic hands too and sometimes have a time with tap handles.  In fact since I bought them, I've tossed out all of my crappy junky ones.


----------



## intjonmiller (Jun 23, 2016)

I use at least very grippy gloves to tighten my tap wrenches. One (an old STD, which makes me laugh every time I see the logo) requires additional help or it slips in the first couple turns, so I use channel lock pliers. Just a little extra torque from the pliers (not anywhere near straining the part) ensures that they stay tight enough through the entire process, but still open (with the pliers) easily enough when the time comes.

I have a larger, old Craftsman that works great with just hand pressure. Only my "small" one needs help.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 23, 2016)

You can use a hex nut and press it onto the square shank of the tap.  It is a common trick in an auto repair shop.  Then you can use it with standard mechanic tools, even impact wrenches, for tight places.  I have seen this idea used lots of times, and have bought tool lots with taps modified that way.  Strange, but I do not seem to have one on hand.  Took me 10 minutes to find it online using a search engine:




Edit:  The nut can be squeezed on using a large enough vise if you do not have a press.
Second edit:  Don't be a fool like the guy in the video -- WEAR SAFETY GLASSES WHEN A PRESS IS IN USE.  I wear safety glasses and a face shield when using the press.  In fact, always wear safety glasses in the shop, just go get in the habit.  I have seen parts and pieces fly off a press under high loading, and it is scary!  A flak vest would not be overkill...


----------



## tackit (Jun 23, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> You can use a hex nut and press it onto the square shank of the tap.  It is a common trick in an auto repair shop.  Then you can use it with standard mechanic tools, even impact wrenches, for tight places.  I have seen this idea used lots of times, and have bought tool lots with taps modified that way.  Strange, but I do not seem to have one on hand.  Took me 10 minutes to find it online using a search engine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really cool. I have to try that just for the experience of making and using one.   Thanks Bob


----------



## tackit (Jun 23, 2016)

CluelessNewB said:


> Lisle Tap sockets work well and can be used with standard socket handles and extensions:
> 
> Smaller Tap Set:
> http://www.lislecorp.com/divisions/products/?product=398
> ...


 
I looked them up,  I'll see if I can buy them at NAPA. Thanks Clueless.


----------



## tackit (Jun 23, 2016)

4gsr said:


> Buy you a set of Starrett tap handles.  They are so smooth to operate and can easily tighten then on a tap. I have arthritic hands too and sometimes have a time with tap handles.  In fact since I bought them, I've tossed out all of my crappy junky ones.


I have three of them saved in my Amazon account, just waiting for unexpected repair bills on the house AC, furnace burners that rusted out from LP , my pickups AC and a new tire to get paid before I ask wifey for more tool money.


----------



## tackit (Jun 23, 2016)

intjonmiller said:


> I use at least very grippy gloves to tighten my tap wrenches. One (an old STD, which makes me laugh every time I see the logo) requires additional help or it slips in the first couple turns, so I use channel lock pliers. Just a little extra torque from the pliers (not anywhere near straining the part) ensures that they stay tight enough through the entire process, but still open (with the pliers) easily enough when the time comes.
> 
> I have a larger, old Craftsman that works great with just hand pressure. Only my "small" one needs help.





I don't understand why tool companies can't come up with a sense-ably priced tapping handle that stays tight, I've never owned good ones, just the moderate pricey but still junky type.   I'm going to try the strap wrench thing.

The photo shows the kind I use. I had to put fuel line hose on the cross bar so It wouldn't hurt so much,  that's a 5/8 block with 5/16 threads I cut.


----------



## intjonmiller (Jun 23, 2016)

That looks roughly the scale of the one I have to tighten with pliers. The Craftsman appears to be a 9066 or 9067, based on a casual search from my desk at work. No guarantees that one from eBay will work as well for you, but there are a number of them listed right now around $15-25 each.


----------



## tackit (Jun 23, 2016)

Superburban said:


> How about welding an old socket to the top of a tap wrench, so you can use it with a breaker bar?


----------



## DoogieB (Jun 23, 2016)

If you need to buy new tap wrenches, it seems that Starrett is the only company that makes decent ones anymore.  Buy once, cry once.  However, almost all of my Starrett tap wrenches were bought used from probably long-dead machinists and they still work fine.  The *older* GTD, General and other US brands seem to be OK as well.

Thanks for the link on those Lisle Tap Sockets!  Those would have come in handy on several occasions so they are now on the shopping list.


----------



## tackit (Jun 23, 2016)

Superburban,    I'm trying to get rid of slop. I don't think sockets would help removing it/slop .


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 23, 2016)

I have two Irwin tap wrenches.  They have large knurled barrels and use floating jaws rather than the spring collet typically found in tap wrenches.  They tighten easily and don't slip.  They can be driven with the T handle, a 1" hex socket or hex die holder, or a 3/8" square drive wrench.  

The small wrench will hold a M1.25 -25 tap (my smallest tap) and the large wrench will hold a 9/16" tap.  

The Irwin product numbers are 4935052 and 4935053 for the small and large wrench, respectively. I picked up the pair for under $30 at a local DIY.  They are available at Grainger and Zoro and elsewhere online.  For some reason, Irwin doesn't show them on their website though.


----------



## BGHansen (Jun 23, 2016)

+1 on Ken's Starrett tap handle suggestion.  I have a half-dozen T-handle tap wrenches, never really looked at the make, just grabbed one.  "Man, this one is really smooth for tightening!"  Turned out to be a Starrett.

Bruce


----------



## tackit (Jun 24, 2016)

RJSakowski said:


> I have two Irwin tap wrenches.  They have large knurled barrels and use floating jaws rather than the spring collet typically found in tap wrenches.  They tighten easily and don't slip.  They can be driven with the T handle, a 1" hex socket or hex die holder, or a 3/8" square drive wrench.
> 
> The small wrench will hold a M1.25 -25 tap (my smallest tap) and the large wrench will hold a 9/16" tap.
> 
> The Irwin product numbers are 4935052 and 4935053 for the small and large wrench, respectively. I picked up the pair for under $30 at a local DIY.  They are available at Grainger and Zoro and elsewhere online.  For some reason, Irwin doesn't show them on their website though.




RJ I ordered a set of lisle tap sockets, guys over at Garage Journal say they really like them.   http://www.lislecorp.com/divisions/products/?product=398&division=1&category=11


----------



## tackit (Jun 24, 2016)

BGHansen said:


> +1 on Ken's Starrett tap handle suggestion.  I have a half-dozen T-handle tap wrenches, never really looked at the make, just grabbed one.  "Man, this one is really smooth for tightening!"  Turned out to be a Starrett.
> 
> Bruce


Bruce I have a few moderately priced tap holders but they loosen up all the time, Starrett's are the best no doubt about it.  The lisle tap sockets I ordered  supposedly hold the taps really well. they have a rubber insert or O ring inside to keep taps from falling out.  I have a Makita impact tool I can tap with, if I can do it.. there would less pain involved in tapping.


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 24, 2016)

Most of my tapping is done in the mill by power tapping.  With the VFD I have installed, it is very easy to drive the tap in to depth, stop, and reverse out. I've done this using taps from about 3-48 all the way up to 5/8-11 so far.  I don't have full power to get the 5/8-11 to tap to depth, but I can get it started a couple of threads then use the big tap handle to finish tapping the hole.  I can remember back in my younger years at a shop I worked at tapping large holes like 1-1/4"-7 using a air impact wrench.  Did all right until you get one started crooked.


----------



## wawoodman (Jun 25, 2016)

If it's a through hole, I find that the spiral point taps #4 up to about 5/16 work really well in my cordless drill. I never had a tap wrench that I liked (but I never spent the money for good ones, either.)


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 25, 2016)

Here.
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3602


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 25, 2016)

25 BUCKS ON EBAY INC SHIP


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 25, 2016)

kd4gij said:


> Here.
> http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3602
> 
> View attachment 131352



LMS says "Not recommend for starting new threads"


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 25, 2016)

I have used them with a 3/8 T handle just fine. Now I wouldn't use a ratchet to start new threads.


----------



## royesses (Jun 26, 2016)

I've had the Lisle tap sockets for about 10 years. The only thing I have found wrong is the square drive socket is not milled for the retention ball on the ratchet or extension. They will fall off the ratchet and could cause a broken tap. The cure is a dremel tool with a 1/8" carbide ball  end to grind the retention divots. I measure a regular socket for the depth and mark the shaft of the ball end cutter so I get the correct depth. Other than that I love the Lisle tap sockets.


----------



## tackit (Jun 26, 2016)

Guys I found this set of taps made by champion, after I finish buying goodies to complete my bench press project,  when the money is right,  I'm going to invest in a set.

http://www.cuttingtoolsdepot.com/item/2135730/


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 28, 2016)

rubber covers from mcmaster are comfy  too


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 28, 2016)

The drill taps you linked to are good for through holes in softer metals.
Straight handle tap wrenches might be a good choice for you.
http://www.use-enco.com/1/1/85855-straight-tap-wrenches.html


----------

